# For Those That Don't Know



## Bill Gruby (Feb 22, 2016)

This is a heads up for some. You see this  on ebay a lot, Shars has one price and if you keep looking Discount Machine has the same item only a little cheaper. Well, be advised that Shars and Discount Machine are one in the same. Shars is the West Coast Branch while DM is based in Illinois. You are buying from Shars either way.

"Billy G"


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 22, 2016)

Along the same lines as Enco and MSC.   I wonder what the advantage to doing it that way?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 22, 2016)

For the Shars outfit, one is the East Cost Supplier (Discount Machine) and Shars is the West Coast Supplier. The invoices all are from Shars.

"Billy G"


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 22, 2016)

I buy from discount machine quite often.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 22, 2016)

I found this out accidentally. I bought a set of 5C Collets from Discount Machine. The payment from paypal went to Shars. I called paypal and they gave me the info.

"Billy G"


----------



## Metal (Feb 22, 2016)

Cheeseking said:


> Along the same lines as Enco and MSC.   I wonder what the advantage to doing it that way?


tax dodging to still be defined as a small business usually


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 22, 2016)

Well then.   Given identical item, I'll go with the tax dodgers every time.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 22, 2016)

I just got the shipping conformation in my email. At the very bottom it says Discount Machine, a Division of Shars.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jim18655 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sometimes one company buys out the competition and doesn't change the name to keep loyal customers or keep suppliers that one company has an exclusive deal with.


----------



## dave2176 (Feb 22, 2016)

I just bought a large end mill from discount machine. It was about half of what it would of been on the Shars website. One of the things I also noticed is that if I sort eBay by price discount machine will have a free shipping version and a paid shipping version that end up varing in price quite a bit. I paid shipping on this end mill but it was a couple dollars cheaper than the free shipping one. 
Dave


----------



## change gear (Feb 24, 2016)

I just purchased a inexpensive 3/8" ccmt right hand turning tool from discount machine and wanted to change out the insert for another but the screw was so darn tight I snapped the wrench trying to remove it, I couldn't believe that just happened so I went and got a torx out of the tool box and it did it again, "Son of a gun" This time I heated the insert end of the tool up with a propane torch and it finally came loose.

I am not new to inserts and have never had anything close to this tight right out of the box. CG


----------



## housedad (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeah, I learned that you have to compare prices between the Ebay (discount Machine) and the Shars website.  The killer is the shipping when it comes to the Ebay  (discount Machine) purchases.  Discount Machine does NOT combine shipping, even when you ask them to.  They send a invoice with the shipping cost for each item full price.  The Shars website allows you to calculate shipping and several times I have found it cheaper to buy several items at once from Shars.  The Shars website has a Flat rate price of $15 up to a certain amount of weight.    On top of that, several items on the Shars site never go to Ebay auctions.

I just purchased a 8x6x5 angle plate and a 3x6" cylindrical square from the website due to arrive tomorrow.    The square is not on Ebay, but the angle plate is, but the angle plate has a shipping fee.      By buying them both on the Shars website, I was able to keep the shipping cost down.   From the Ebay site I ordered a 81pc gage block set, and a set of telescoping and small hole gauges that had free shipping.    But then again, you have to be careful.  sometimes the Ebay sale item with free shipping is actually the price of the item WITH the shipping cost included.  Not really a savings at all.  Compare the price of the Ebay item with the Shars Website price and you can see which one is really a bargain.


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't know if JTS machinery is part of Enco or shars but they do combine shipping. They're not afraid to make a flat rate box bulge. They are on eBay also.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 24, 2016)

Anything I have ever bought from Shars or Discount Machine had Free Shipping.

 "Billy G"


----------



## TC0853 (Mar 3, 2016)

pineyfolks said:


> I don't know if JTS machinery is part of Enco or shars but they do combine shipping. They're not afraid to make a flat rate box bulge. They are on eBay also.


I've bought a few things from JTS and although I really wasn't looking, I don't recall seeing anything that put them in the Shars family. I've heard a few guys bag on Shars/DM and different people have different experiences, but I have no problem with them. Just recently Shars had a set of large end mills (6 pieces 3/4"- 1 1/2") on eBay as a BIN for $104. Which I thought was OK, but my checking account isn't exactly bursting right now so I just kept an eye on it, then one day I'm cruising thru eBay and the sets down to $84, I couldn't help myself!


----------

